# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام Oracle کار حرفه ای در شرکت داتک با حداقل ۱ سال سابفه کار مفید

## Behrooz_CS

شرکت داتک برای تکمیل کادر فنی خود به یک نیروی Oracle کار حرفه ای با حداقل ۱ سال سابقه کار مفید نیازمند است.
دوستان متقاضی رزومه خود را به آدرس زیر ارسال فرمایند :

B.Mohamadi[----A___T----]Datak.ir

برای اطلاعات بیشتر می توانید پیام خصوصی ارسال فرمایید

موفق باشید


( محل کار : تهران - پل سیدخندان )

----------

